# Seiko Atlas



## RHB (Sep 11, 2008)

I can't for the life of me work out the difference between the SKZ211 and the SKZ209 Atlas. Can anybody shed any light??


----------



## RHB (Sep 11, 2008)

I think I may have figured it out. The SKZ211 seems to be black with yellow hands and the SKZ209 seems a very dark blue. Am I correct?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

yep


----------



## RHB (Sep 11, 2008)

That 211 is on my list!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

RHB said:


> That 211 is on my list!


great watches mate.....ive had a few  great VFM....and if you keep your eyes on the bay, there as cheap as chips


----------



## ramongonzalez (Jul 24, 2008)

:blink:


----------

